# Bicycles And Dieting.



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I started at 372 pounds last August. My wife went on a diet and I have lost 38 pounds. She lost 104#.

I am looking to get a bicycle to ride around the area a bit to add a little fun and exercise into my routine.

I believe I will be getting something secondhand for now, but I want to get something along the lines of a cruiser or commuter. Most of the country around here is fairly flat, with a few monster hills in the outskirts. Lots of fairly good roads and only one severe pinch point under a railroad bridge.

If I had a few fabrication skills (Welding, metalworking and such), I would build an epic pedal car.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

drop some serious cash for a good bike, do your homework hehe

it makes all the difference in the world...

you don't have to get a carbon or titanium frame, but geometry needs to be right, and good set of wheels is important, or spend time truing them every other day

talk to professional bike shop they will make it fit!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chugosh said:


> I started at 372 pounds last August. My wife went on a diet and I have lost 38 pounds. She lost 104#.
> 
> I am looking to get a bicycle to ride around the area a bit to add a little fun and exercise into my routine.
> 
> ...


 good for you my friend! seriously!

i am offering my help here, because you are special to me, i am willing to send you my address and you can send me the cake and cookies you would have eaten! but you have to be honest about it! because i am here for you!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm glad I wasn't drinking something when I read that.
Would have taken a while to clean my monitor.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep up the exercise my friend!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chugosh said:


> I'm glad I wasn't drinking something when I read that.
> Would have taken a while to clean my monitor.


yahooooo, than its a yes!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love bicycling. But you bike snobs with your $3000 bikes and spandex need to relax. Grab a bike and go ride it. It is fun. Even $100 walmart bikes can be fun.

I ride a folding bike. This model http://www.downtube.com/Full_Suspension_Folding_Bike.html

But really want a worksman industrial bicycle. Yep ... you heard me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this reminds me, i need to get back to riding my bicycle . ever consider getting a 3 wheel bike ? if the land is as flat as you say, then a 3 wheeler would probally be ideal. no worry about balance (and you can take along a few things in the basket, thats if it comes with one). keep it up and enjoy yourself !


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

All snobbery aside, get the nicest bike you can afford and MAKE SURE that it fits you.
Crappy bikes that dont fit your body are no fun to ride, so you wont.
Have fun!

Also: Congrats. Its a big deal to lose weight.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

newconvert said:


> yahooooo, than its a yes!


Not exactly.

I appreciate the advice about getting a good bike.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't worry too much about getting a good bike, get a good bicycle seat. One that won't wear your shorts out from the inside.


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Chugosh,
I hope some of this can help you, as it helped me.
I'm from Manchester UK, but was in your neck of the woods in 1993, and stayed in Toledo while viewing Mt St Helens, Great memories.
To business. A friend is a bike mechanic for a charity here, and he always gives the same advice. To me - often! I've had 3 of his £20 specials that he cobbles together from bits to fit you.
Find out what service you have locally and buy locally. If little or no service, buy used - as no service anyway. If good, full-service place nearby, make sure you can trade in, or rent a clunker before buying. Get maintenance gear when you get bike. Use it. If you weigh 20st (280lb) don't spend £100 extra on lighter weight bike. Use a web site to learn how to get a bile to fit your purpose and fit you.

Sky and GB pro cycling teams based here, and the largest student campus in Europe! Loads of bikes.
Inactivity doesn't make you fat. Being fat can make you inactive. Good luck.

love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I got my first bike ride in many years.

In the Bahamas!

5K on a rented bike on Disney's Castaway Cay as part of the Disney cruise the Make aWish foundation sent my family on.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I found a nifty used early 80s Fuji bike at the local bike store. 
I am thinking about laying down the $150 for it as soon as I get paid.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

go for it!


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Make sure the Fuji fits. Take a tape measure and have your measurements to hand. Don't rely on just sitting on it.
Just a few bits to modify it later can easily double the price. If you can, buy some cheap rimtape too - can prevent many problems.
I can recommend doing some walking after a bike ride too, if you're nit used to it, just to stretch out your newly discovered muscles, And eat straight after a longish ride or you'll burn off your muscle, not fat.

love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss! It sure is a lot easier to put weight on than to take it off.
Riding bicycles is fun, I had a nice hybrid, but gave it to my grandson and now ride my $100 bike from Wal-mart. Its a long way from that hybrid in costs, but it rides good enough for the girls I go out with.


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've just seen this tweet from Cav.
Something to aspire to







227 ffs

"*Mark Cavendish* ‏@*MarkCavendish* 
So @*TeamSky*'s rest day training ride featured an impromptu 'highest cadence competition'. I won with 227rpm.. "
You may not know, but the Very Fit world champion has worked to change his body shape because of Box Hill on the Olympic course. Not drugs - 9 months total dedication. Without his team I guess it may take a little more time.
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Years back (riding the hybrid) I lost a good bit of weight, but unfortunately I gained it back. I finished the year of hard riding by riding in the MS tour.
http://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy280/RoyJoe/MSTour.jpg
Everyone who completed the 150 mile 2 day ride got one of these.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I did get the bike this last week and I am so stoked.









I got a ride of about three and a half miles this afternoon, which does not sound like much until you consider that this is further than I have ridden in maybe ten years.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice bike! I like it. Hey 3.5 miles is better than sitting there not riding at all! ..... I typically do 15 miles 4 times a week. And I am still fat. **** beer tastes too good.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Just thought I would update a bit on my progress.
Back in March of 2010:








And Today, August 30, 2012









I finally got serious enough to join a program for food addicts, and it is kind of hard, but seems to be really helping.
I'll know better when I weigh in on the 1st. (part of the plan is that I only get to weigh on the first of each month.)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck, i know youll do great .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Best of luck to you! I Know you can do it!!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

300!
That is down from 373 last august (2011)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

​


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow! That's very impressive


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Good for you. I like people that sweat consistently. lol. I walk about an hour a day right in the middle of the heatwave. My way of staying hard and getting a nice sweat going. My cardio generally consists of climbing a ladder half way up the house and back down. Nothing fancy, just go up and down like a machine. I'm sure there are gyms and machines you can buy but I keep it simple. 

Chest and abs? Pushups. Not a whole lot just a few at a time, done right of course. I lay flat on my back; do a crunch, flip over do three pushups, push myself and stretch. Go back down and do it again. Up and down for ten minutes. It works. Believe me.

If I feel challenged. I usually do road work out on the ranch. Shovel and pick roadwork. Used carefully and skillfully, you can get alot out of those tools and feel good about rebuilding a useful section of road. 

Riding bike works too. LOL. If I had the funds I would go with one of the folding paratrooper bikes. I like something useful like that. Throw it in my truck and keep it for emergencies or local scouting. However I'd have to handle one first, might be too fragile for my use.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss! And bike looks good too.


----------



## Weck (Oct 17, 2012)

Really interesting Chugosh.I love cycling and it gives me strenght and improves my stamina.Although I'm not overweight but I feel it is necessary for my fitness.Balanced diet is an other essential element for fitness.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

At the first of October I had lost another 11 pounds.
I have not been biking much.
But on Monday my whole family began Kung Fu (Kajukenbo Tum Pai) classes. I haven't been in a class like that in 22 years or so. It was sure neat to get back to.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great update !


----------



## Weck (Oct 17, 2012)

Weck said:


> Really interesting Chugosh.I love cycling and it gives me strenght and improves my stamina.Although I'm not overweight but I feel it is necessary for my fitness.Balanced diet is an other essential element for fitness.


Tacoma BootCamp


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Amazing man! Such resolve, and unmistakable results in your recent photos!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, updating for the top of the year.

247#

That is down from 373# a year and a half ago.

Working long hours so missing a lot of my kung fu classes.

Hardly riding my bike at all.

Completely meh about airguns.

Only slightly more enthused about slingshots, but at least they are generally cheaper.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Congrats on your continuing weight loss!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

way to stay committed ! ! !


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done - I need to get going myself...


----------

